
AMD Radeon Graphics Cards Open VMware Workstations to Attack - aukiman
https://threatpost.com/amd-radeon-cards-vmware-workstations/148406/
======
ohiovr
The article mentions this page

[https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2019-5049](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2019-5049)

but it is a placeholder

